# Premier League 2014/15



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

A bit early I know and I have no idea why we've never done one of these and sustained it throughout the season.

Anyway, with the Transfer Window barely open we'd be hasty in making predictions on who will be competing for the Title or who will be going down but here's my thoughts anyway:

Champions:

*Man City*; It's hard to look passed them, Pellegrini really did hit the ground running and I'm sure they'll look to improve the squad further despite being hit with a transfer cap by UEFA (£50M I think), keeping Toure is a must.

*Chelsea*; Can Mourinho take advantage of Man City's Yaya Toure turmoil or the transfer cap, depends if they can find a genuine top striker.

*Man Utd*; Van Gaal is the new manager and has had great success in Spain and Germany but there really isn't a scenario where you can honestly see them becoming champions next season, success for Man Utd would be to get back into the CL and then go from there. Big spending required in the summer.

*Liverpool*; Sorry Scousers, but I don't see it happening this time either. Liverpool gave everything last season and Rogers seemingly squeezed every ounce of ability out of the players, unless there's a £250M kitty waiting to be spent it would be unrealistic to expect either A. Rogers to do the same again B. The players to have magically closed the ability gap they suffer against Man City/Chelsea.

*Arsenal/Spurs*; Not in contention at this point IMO.

I'll give my opinion on relegation once the Playoffs have confirmed who will be promoted.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Top 3 will be Man City, Arsenal and Chelsea.

Liverpool will be top 5 or 6, as will man U.

Hope Villa go down.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

What the hell, here's my very early guestimate, I'm going to presume Derby win the Playoff final:

_01. Man City
02. Chelsea.
03. Man Utd
04. Liverpool
- - - - -
05. Arsenal
06. Everton
- - - - -
07. Tottenham
08. Southampton
09. Swansea
10. Stoke
11. Aston Villa
12. Sunderland
13. Newcastle
14. West Ham
15. Leicester
16. Burnley
17. Crystal Palace
- - - - -
18. WBA
19. Hull
20. Derby_


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

My prediction is that West Ham finishes 10th


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Jack Colback signs for Newcastle on a 4 year contract worth an estimated £40,000 per week. #Crabman


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

01. Chelsea.
02. Man Citeh
03. Man Utd
04. Arsenal
- - - - -
05. Liverpool
06. Everton
- - - - -
07. Tottenham
08. Southampton
09. Leicester
10. Stoke
11. Crystal Palace
12. Swansea
13. Newcastle
14. West Ham 
15. Aston Villa
16. Sunderland
17. Hull
- - - - -
18. WBA
19. Burnley
20. QPR

Jose is gonna sign either pogba,vidal,fabregas or koke to partner matic in an unstoppable defensive midfield. Costa is on his way to chelsea apparently, and the defense is stacked so I think it's chelsea's to lose.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Transfers so far:

*Phil Bardsley* - Sunderland > Stoke - Free Transfer
*Jack Colback* - Sunderland > Newcastle - Free Transfer
*Joe Cole* - West Ham > Aston Villa - Free Transfer
*Lukasz Fabianski* - Arsenal > Swansea - Free Transfer
*Cesc Fabregas* - Barcelona > Chelsea - £30M
*Billy Jones* - WBA > Sunderland - Free Transfer
*Rickie Lambert* - Southampton > Liverpool - £4M
*Joleon Lescott* - Man City > WBA - Free Transfer
*Jake Livermore* - Tottenham > Hull - £6.5M
*Costel Pantilimon* - Man City > Sunderland - Free Transfer
*Bacary Sagna* - Arsenal > Man City - Free Transfer
*Phillippe Senderos* - Valencia > Aston Villa - Free Transfer
*Steve Sidwell* - Fulham > Stoke - Free Transfer
*Mauro Zarate* - Velez Sarsfield > West Ham - £5M


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fernando the defensive MF from spain I think went to the macs for 12mil


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Arsenal need to start making deals. This is very sad to watch


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Farcenal are a bunch of boobs with awful fans, I hope they go another 9 years without a trophy.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Farcenal are a bunch of boobs with awful fans, I hope they go another 9 years without a trophy.


Uhm **** YOU.

For future reference I said " love you "


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

prospect said:


> Uhm **** YOU.
> 
> For future reference I said " love you "


Both of you support Cockneys. Both of you lose at life.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> Both of you support Cockneys. Both of you lose at life.


You support red and white pin stripe cellar dwellers living in newcastle united's shadow for over 70 years


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You support red and white pin stripe cellar dwellers living in newcastle united's shadow for over 70 years


6th most league titles in English football history.

And we've only been in their shadow since 1992, when football was invented.

Still, at least we're not cockneys.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

gazh said:


> 6th most league titles in English football history.
> 
> And we've only been in their shadow since 1992, when football was invented.
> 
> Still, at least we're not cockneys.


Even as a Northern this video never ceases to crack me up.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pretty happy that we picked up Zarate, he should give us some more scoring power when we need it


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha ha 6th most League titles 
Thats nothing at all. 
You're talking to a team with some serious legacy boy ?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

01. Chelsea.
02. Man City
03. Liverpool
04. Everton
- - - - -
05. Man Utd
06. Arsenal
- - - - -
07. Tottenham
08. Crystal Palace
09. Southampton
10. West Ham
11. Leicester
12. Swansea
13. Stoke
14. Newcastle
15. QPR
16. Sunderland
17. Burnley
- - - - -
18. Hull
19. Aston Villa
20. WBA


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Pulis leaving Palace, that's a big red mark on their survival plan.. can't see them making another miracle appointment like last season!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

prospect said:


> Ha ha 6th most League titles
> Thats nothing at all.
> You're talking to a team with some serious legacy boy ?


Yeah but you don't support a real team, you support a commercial business with the heart of a tin-man, enjoy your beige coloured success this season! I'll enjoy my pain and ecstasy in equal amounts!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

gazh said:


> Yeah but you don't support a real team, you support a commercial business with the heart of a tin-man, enjoy your beige coloured success this season! I'll enjoy my pain and ecstasy in equal amounts!


amen!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Swansea beat Man U. I know this because I'm from Swansea and my Facebook will not stfu about it. Footballing all day. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd love to see Villa get relegated, more than any other team.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Killz said:


> I'd love to see Villa get relegated, more than any other team.


Yeah, they are one of those team that never do anything other than survive or be mediocre or at best.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish West Ham would sack BFS already, im sick of seeing the same guys playing and us losing. We signed some great players and I bet you anything Sam will still play Nolan in the CAM spot and either bench Zarate or play him as a lone striker. Also the guy continues to play dumb Cole upfront alone, he'd do okay if someone else was upfront with him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yeah, they are one of those team that never do anything other than survive or be mediocre or at best.


As a Villa fan this offends me! We've only been shite for the last 3 or 4 seasons, before that we were solidly top half and go back to the 90s and we were a real force. Not to mention European champions in the 80s..

surely no one can dislike us more than Newcastle, QPR and Stoke!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I hate Villa... 
Also Newcastle is my favourite team.after arsenal


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

prospect said:


> I hate Villa...
> Also Newcastle is my favourite team.after arsenal


pfft who has two favourite teams from the same league? 

Whats everyones thoughts on the table so far?

Who finishes top 6? and who gets relegated?

1. Man City 
2. Chelsea
3. Man U
4. Southampton
5. Arsenal 
6. West Ham

Bottom 3

18. QPR
19. Sunderland
20. Leicester


----------



## miceld (Jun 22, 2013)

Top 6:

1. Man City
2. Chelsea
3. Man Utd
4. Arsenal
5. Southampton
6. Tottenham

Bottom 3:

18. Crystal Palace
19. Burnley
20. Leicester


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No way Palace goes down with Pardew, he might not be the best tactician, but the man is great at keeping teams up. I see them finishing 15th. I also think Burnley is strong enough to finish 16th above Hull and the 3 I named above


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> pfft who has two favourite teams from the same league?
> 
> Whats everyones thoughts on the table so far?
> 
> ...


I got the same bottom 3. Could swap Sunderland for any of 4 other teams. Top 6 will look more like this I think.

1. Chelsea
2. City
3. Utd
4. Arsenal
5. Southampton
6. Liverpool

I never count out Arsenal.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

City aren't winning the title to the other predictors in the thread not named gonzo. You would be a fool to pick them especially since chelsea got all the hard fixtures out of the way already unlike city.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

City are going to sign Bony, and he is going to play a big role. I don't see Liverpool bouncing back into a top 6.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> City are going to sign Bony, and he is going to play a big role. I don't see Liverpool bouncing back into a top 6.


Signing bony literally does nothing for them, nothing at all. He is worth 8 mil not 30. Their defense, goaltending and defensive midfielding are atrocious.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Sunderland relegate local rivals Newcastle.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/35733486


----------

